# 1995 Grumman 1784 TC Complete Rebuild



## dearl (Apr 5, 2016)

Been Looking for a good solid all aluminum Split windshield Hull to build for a while and came across this jewel last week. She's a little ruff to say the least, but has a lot of potential. My son and I fish a lot of Catfish Tournaments here in North Carolina and our current boat is a Modified V aluminum Jon with a Jet outboard. We mainly fish the rivers with it, and it does a great job, but in larger lakes with a medium chop, it gets uncomfortable real quick. I do a lot of custom aluminum boat work so the work it needs will be right up my ally, believe me, finding this boat was a pleasant surprise.
The Hull I'm working with is a 1995 Grumman 1784 dual console, split windshield riveted hull. It came from the factory with wood floors and carpet, which was all rotted. Our goal is to completely strip the boat, Check for leaks, repair any found, seal the hull from the inside, buck all the rivets, put a good coat of paint on her, install aluminum floors and decking with vinyl. Add a 50 gallon live well up front, some storage, new aluminum consoles, Completely rewire the boat, with new pumps and plumbing, and what ever else is needed. The motor runs, but has low compression on the #3 cylinder, so its off to the shop for rebuild. Pictures of the day I picked her up and the destruction process.


----------



## fishmonger (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice project, I have been thinking about doing something similar but retaining only one console in it's present location or further back as a CC. Please keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## dearl (Apr 6, 2016)

Removed the fuel cell last night along with the rest of the rotten floor and saturated foam. Found a hole from a screw in one of the vent lines, gas and oil had completely broken down the foam under the tank. Just about done with the nasty part, a little more foam to remove from the transom area, then a good pressure washing is in order. So far I've only found 1 cracked stringer, I'll weld that one this weekend, Then she's coming off the trailer so we can flip it and start sanding the bottom and re-bucking what seems like 10,000 rivets.


----------



## dearl (Apr 7, 2016)

Done with the foam finally, started cleaning out all the joints with the cup brush. Wore out a new cup brush just on the small section on the bow. Either got to find a better brush or figure something else out, I still got a long way to go. Found another cracked stringer bringing the total now to 2, also found a few pin holes in the Keel towards the front.


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 7, 2016)

=D> =D> =D> 

Very nice!!! That is a great find, looking forward to seeing this build.


----------



## dearl (Apr 11, 2016)

Got some work done this weekend. Boat has been completely cleaned out, and the Outboard removed. Good news is the transom is solid but I'm going to have to fix some issues with the stringer rivets before I can go any further with the floor. We flipped the boat so I can get to the bottom rivets, Oh man, I'll be replacing a lot of rivets down here, I have pan head screws in areas I should have rivets, and enough JB weld to build a battle ship. Hope to make some head way at stripping the bottom and sides this week to reveal any other hidden treasures.


----------



## dearl (Apr 12, 2016)

Got started removing the decals and sanding one side last night. Took a good look at the bottom of the hull, I got some serious rivet replacement In front of me. Overall its not in real bad shape, like most older tins it has been used and abused, nothing some metal, rivets and 5200 wont fix.


----------



## dearl (Apr 12, 2016)

More carnage......


----------



## dearl (Apr 15, 2016)

Got some work done past couple of days, one side is completely sanded, along with most of the bottom. Started on the other side, a lot more dents and scratch's on this side to fix. Looks like they came from loading on the trailer with no side bunk covers. Got some trailer work planed for this weekend.


----------



## dearl (Apr 17, 2016)

O.k. the boat is completely sanded, waiting on some rivets and 5200 to show up so I can start replacing a lot of rivets and fixing a lot of leaks. Worked on the trailer some today. Installed a new trailer tongue with hew coupler. Raised the tongue 3" so it rides level when pulling it with my 2500. Also through bolted the trailer jack, and cut off the old round taillights and added some 3" angle for the new 8" rectangular LED's. Also installed new safety chains and clasp. Hope to be moving along with putting this thing back together by the end of the week.


----------



## dearl (Apr 25, 2016)

Worked on the boat some last week, got the Gunwale caps off, removed the fuel tank coffin and floor supports to get to the broken stringers. also got the transom broken down. Removed the 2 stringers closest to the transom, Hull had a bad hook in it there, got that beat back into shape, going to start re-installing the stringers and rivets with 5200 this week.


----------



## dearl (Apr 25, 2016)

More pics........


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 25, 2016)

doing a great job

enjoying following it


----------



## dearl (May 1, 2016)

perchjerker said:


> doing a great job
> 
> enjoying following it



Appreciate it......


Got some time to work on the boat some last week, splash well had a ton of holes in it from god knows what, so I welded all of them up. Plan to keep one rigging hole and fill in the rest. Also got my 3/16' Cleco's in....These little things will come in handy once I start pulling the stringers and re-sealing the rivets.


----------



## perchjerker (May 1, 2016)

I worked with a guy who used to be an airframe mechanic

he had a bunch of those. Showed me how they work They are neat


----------



## dearl (May 2, 2016)

Some shots of the finished rivets on the first stringers we removed, checked for corrosion and replaced. All the rivets were sealed with 5200 and drove home with a rivet gun. We're going to remove all the stringers and strakes and do this for all of them. Got the next 2 stringers up and found some real nasty corrosion, had already eat a hole through the boat. I'll acid wash this to kill the corrosion and wire brush the crap out of it, then fill in the void with JB and sand smooth. Feels good to be putting her back together.


----------



## dearl (May 8, 2016)

Not much to report, finished welding all the holes up in the splash well, still working on corrosion control. The transom skin, and the last 1/3 of the boat was the worst. I used diluted Muriatic acid, a stiff stainless brush, and baking soda dissolved in water as a neutralizer. Worked small areas no more than 3 minutes each then washed the area real good. Works great, already started to JB some of the really bad pits. Hoping to get the rest this week then its on to Gluvit and primer.


----------



## dearl (May 16, 2016)

Got a little done on the boat yesterday. Broke down the splash well for sanding/primering/painting. Sanded the JB spots on the bottom under the stringers. Replaced some rivets on the Nose Bulkhead, installed 2 stringers, Plan to get 2 more installed today, and hopefully remove the next 4 for inspection/repair. I did sand and primer the forward bow area that will be painted, amazing what scratches and dents show up after primer.


----------



## dearl (May 18, 2016)

Still working on stringers, got the first 4 installed, zinc chromate primer on the stringers and floor area under the stringers, then re-installed with 3/16 x 1/2" brazier heads dipped in 5200. Had to weld up and re-drill a few holes due to being over sized. Next 4 stringers are up, not much corrosion under these but 2 of the stringers came out in pieces, planning to get those fixed today, cleaning up the floor area, knocking out the dents, primer and re-installed by the weekend. Then its on to the last 4. Drilling out rivets is no fun.


----------



## dearl (May 22, 2016)

Moving right along...Got all the corrosion removed and pits filled under stringers 5-8, Got the transom pits filled, also got the splash well sealed and reassembled. Still need to fair the splash well out a little from the welding, then its getting ZC primed. Going to spend this week re-installing these stringers, pulling the last 4 stringers, repeating the corrosion removal process, Re-install those, and get the unneeded transom skin holes welded, then install the new transom wood. I want to have the boat flipped by the end of the month prepping the bottom for paint.


----------



## dearl (May 23, 2016)

Transom skin pitting built up with JB and sanded smooth and primed. I'm really happy with the way the transom skin turned out. looking forward to getting the wood core installed.


----------



## gunpackinpanda (May 23, 2016)

Man! you are a wizard with metal work!

Your local maker of blades 
AB knives


----------



## dearl (May 23, 2016)

gunpackinpanda said:


> Man! you are a wizard with metal work!
> 
> Your local maker of blades
> AB knives




Thanks for the compliment....spend a lot of time working on aluminum boats, also gained a lot of knowledge over the years from this site as well as others.


----------



## dearl (May 29, 2016)

Just about done with the corrosion removal and stringer replacement, I can FINALLY see some daylight with this part of the build. Got a lot of material in this weekend. The epoxy/cabosil is in along with 8 yds. of 6 oz. glass for the transom. My 4x8 sheet of .063 aluminum plate is in for the splash well back plate, and nose cap. We fixing to kick this build into high gear.


----------



## dearl (May 30, 2016)

Got the new bow cap metal cut, also the splash well back plate is cut, both need to be cleaned up. Removed some more braces, Hope to remove the last 3 tonight.




Old metal



New splash well back plate against the old



New bow cap next to the old



3 Bow braces removed exposing more corrosion



New bow cap sitting in place


----------



## Kochy (Jun 6, 2016)

Following, Keep up the good work.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 7, 2016)

Had to login in just to say nice work your doing there! I cant wait to get started on another old starcraft over here.


----------



## dearl (Jun 15, 2016)

Haven't done a lot to the boat past week or so, Had 4 boats come In the shop back to back and its been miserable Hot past couple of days. Well last night I finished cleaning and primering the last 4 stringers, sanded down the JB filled pits and primed the bottom. Tonight we plan to install these and hopefully get the bow supports ready to install. I've gotten everything ready to lay up the transom and bow plate, just need to get after it. 

I had planned to use the old gunnels, even welded all the holes up and sanded them down, but they warped on me so, I'll use the old as a template and cut new ones out of .063. No sense in cutting corners now, we still got a long way to go.


----------



## dearl (Jan 11, 2017)

Maybe I shouldn't have said we fixing to kick this build into high gear, more along the lines of we fixing to throw an anchor out on this build! No worries, she's been put aside for the winter to get some work done, between boat jobs I've been getting material together to get started on her again soon. Looking forward to working on my own stuff LOL!


----------



## dearl (May 6, 2017)

Well after many, many set backs I have officially begun the rebuild of my V-Hull.....again! I've stopped taking in large jobs In the shop for a while so I can get my house ready to sell. I figured since the shop was empty and I just finished my Jet boat I will need something to tinker with at night....So I brought the ole girl up to the shop, give her a quick pressure washing and backed her in the operating room Lol. It will be slow going so don't expect the mods to come quick like my jet boat, like I said I'm trying to finish the re-modals on my house so everything will be done at night, slow but steady wins the race right. First order of business is to finish up the stringer install's, still have several left to do.

She looks as good as she did when I put her up almost a year ago.....


----------



## Zum (May 7, 2017)

Ive been away from the site for awhile, just reading this thread....glad you didn't leave the site, really enjoying your revamp.
I read you are going to use wood again in the transom, any thought about going all Aluminum? I mean I'm sure you could fab something up that would be eye appealing and safe.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## dearl (May 7, 2017)

Zum said:


> Ive been away from the site for awhile, just reading this thread....glad you didn't leave the site, really enjoying your revamp.
> I read you are going to use wood again in the transom, any thought about going all Aluminum? I mean I'm sure you could fab something up that would be eye appealing and safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk



Glad your enjoying the build.....

I did think about a full aluminum transom, and believe I could fab one up that would work. This transom core is 1 3/4" thick, my plan is to use 2 pieces of 3/4 ply and sandwich 2 pieces of .125 aluminum plate in between the 2. Epoxy coat in and out with a layer of 6 oz. cloth wrapping the entire piece. No doubt this would be plenty strong. I am planning to overpower the vessel from the original max 90 H.P. to a Optimax 125 if I go back 2-stroke or a Suzuki 140 if I go 4 stroke, hadn't made up my mind yet, but I do love Mercury engines, and this boat will be built to handle either.

Cleaned up the remaining stringers today, got all the corrosion off, acid washed, and Primered. If I got some help this evening I might even get 1 or 2 installed.

These are the stringers that are left to install before I can move forward.



Before acid wash....



After...


----------



## dearl (May 12, 2017)

Well we managed to get a few things done to the V-Hull past couple of days, but not much. Got the bow stringers in place with Cleco's one stringer has been nailed down with rivets, I got some help coming Saturday so all the stringers should be installed this weekend, then I'm planning to pull the nose keel to repair or replace it. Its seen better days, and a ton of rivets to drill out to remove it.


----------



## dearl (May 14, 2017)

Finally done with stringers! Got all the stringers riveted in yesterday. Went through nearly 2 - 100 pcs boxes of 3/16" x 1/2" brazier heads sealed with 5200. I'm glad that's over with, I still have the Keel cap, nose cap and 4 strakes to pull and re-rivet, but man these stringers seemed to never end. Feels good to be working on the Ole girl again, hope we can keep up the momentum.


----------



## dearl (Jun 5, 2017)

Got a little time to work on the boat this weekend. Acid washed and primed the fuel tank/floor truss supports, Got most of the truss supports installed. This one piece requires over 100 - 3/16" pop rivets to install, I managed to get 40 installed last night before I ran out. I plan to pick up another batch and finish this tonight. Also started cleaning and primering the floor area between all the stringers. Once I finish this and pull and re-rivet the Keel plate, I can Gluvit all the seams, then move on to the transom build up. The transom will take some time, Its 1-3/4" thick and I plan to use 2 pieces of 3/4" ply with 2 pieces of .125 aluminum plate sandwiched between the 2. everything will be epoxy coated and covered with a layer of 6 oz. cloth. This should make for a bomb proof transom.

Before Cleaning.....






After cleaning and primed....






Installation....


----------



## dearl (Jun 7, 2017)

Jumped into removing the Keel plate last night. Boy the PO sure went through a lot of JB trying to stop a leak somewhere down here. Once I got all the JB chipped away I did manage to get about 10 drilled out last night, only 50 more to go LOL. I'm hoping to have this removed in the next few days, sand under the Keel strip, SE primer, and replace with a bead of 5200 around the perimeter and on each rivet. Also got a little more sanding and primering done on the inside between the stringers.


----------



## dearl (Apr 2, 2019)

Ok, Keel plate has been removed, cleaned, Primered, ready to be re-installed. All 4 strakes will be cleaned and primed, one is bent pretty good, and will have to be massaged back into shape Lol. Im hoping to get these riveted back in this weekend, hopefully. Having another set of hands to help you buck rivets is hard to come by sometimes. Once this part is done, I'll start drilling out all the nose Keel strip rivets and either fix that strip, or fabricate a new one.


----------



## thedude (Apr 2, 2019)

Back from the dead? I know how that goes. Just money and time right? Bottom looks like it has seen better days. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## dearl (Apr 4, 2019)

Yep pretty much. 

Took a shot of all the holes in the transom, I think what Im going to do is get a sheet of .125 aluminum plate and use it to put a new skin on the inside, and plug weld the old skin to it. Of course there will be plenty of 5200 and Brazier head rivets involved Lol. I've got to finish up the Keel, strake and nose keel operation first.


----------



## dearl (Aug 26, 2019)

Finishing up on the last boat jobs for this season. This has been by far the busiest repair season I've had In years. Finishing up a big 2072 SeaArk job right now, suppose to deliver tomorrow. If all goes like it should, my shop will be clear of all boats that don't belong to me by the end of the week. I have made a commitment, This winter will be spent working on the V-hull. I would at least like to have the bottom complete, Gluvit the seams, water test and flipped before thanksgiving. This will put me working on the trailer and interior over the winter, ready for paint come spring. Just hope I can keep up the pace. Finally settled in our new place, no more distractions for a while....I hope.


----------



## dearl (Sep 23, 2019)

Finally made some room in the barn to get the boat and trailer backed in. The plan is to get the hull under the Keel strip sanded, cleaned and primed this week. The Keel strip is clean and primed, hopefully I can get some help one day this week to get it riveted in place. The hull had 4 strakes originally, but due to 2 of them being damaged pretty bad, I will only be re-installing the 2 outside strakes. This shouldn't be an issue, as long as I have something on the bottom to act as a rudder. Once these are installed, I plan to start on the Nose Keel, its in pretty bad shape. That's all that's stopping me from putting her back together.


----------



## Pector55 (Sep 23, 2019)

Man, you really know your stuff. I tried to look up what a cleo because I wanted to see and learn how those work but Google isn't much help because it has so many other meanings.


----------



## dearl (Sep 23, 2019)

Cleco's are a mechanical fastening tool. You use a set of "pliers" to compress the cleco, you insert it into a hole drilled through 2 pieces of metal. Once you let go of the pliers, it expands and mechanically holds the 2 pieces together while you keep drilling more holes or try and align a piece before riveting...Come in real handy with projects like this one. :beer:


----------



## dearl (Sep 24, 2019)

Found myself under the boat last night, worked on sanding the surface below what will be the Keel plate, and knocking out the left over rivets. Got the Keel and one strake sanded and Primered before calling it quits. One more strake surface to sand and prep and then we can re-install those. The other 2 strakes that Im not putting back on, I'll have to sand those, but we will just rivet up the holes. 













SE Primered ready for Strake



SE Primered ready for Keel


----------



## dearl (Sep 25, 2019)

Got the material ready to re-install the Keel and Strakes, plus rivet up the un-used strake holes. My Gluvit came in yesterday, hope to be applying that to the inside seams and rivet tails next week. Im going with 3/16 x 1/2" Brazier head solid rivets for the structural stuff (stringers/strakes/Keel) they buck fairly easy and leave a nice tail, plenty of meat left over. Im scared to figure how many rivets I have actually put in this hull, time consuming yes, but cheap insurance.


----------



## dearl (Sep 26, 2019)

Finishing up on the left over areas under the strakes that need to be sanded and primed. I have so many loose ends on this boat that need to be tied up....and all are contingent on the rivets being finished in the bottom....and I cant put them in by myself...and the weekend cant get here fast enough Lol. Im hoping after this weekend I can move on to getting the Nose Keel done. That one job being finished will make this whole process speed up tremendously. I think I will start on welding up the un-used transom skin holes tonight. Got a lot going on back there...PO got happy with a drill that's for sure.
Once the bottom keel strip is in and I Gluvit those rivets, I can move on to permanently mounting the 22 gallon fuel tank. I have some Teflon sealant material we use on lids here at work, pretty tuff stuff. Wonder how that would work as a bushing between the neoprene tank and the aluminum hull.

Transom holes.....


----------



## dearl (Sep 30, 2019)

Well I had some rivet help lined up for yesterday, but that fell through so I figured I could start welding up all the un-needed holes in the transom skin. PO had replaced the transom once before, and 90% of the holes used to bolt the transom to the knee brace were well over sized and honestly, just screwed up. I start close to the bottom of the hull drilling each hole to clean out any paint primer or silicon, and worked my way up and across, stopping for a bit in between each hole, didn't want the transom skin to warp on me. I got 80% of them, still plenty left. You can see in the last few pics the difference in the transom.

You can see the measurements for the transom support brace, I welded up the holes for it, the PO had put 1/4' bolts in it, It should have 3/16" solid rivets in it. I plan to replace the support with a new one, so I will be going back to Solid rivets. Measurement is so I don't forget how far off the bottom it was.

I would like to install the hull drain in the center of the transom, as you can see I already have 3 holes back there now. I may weld up one of the 3/4" holes and punch a new one in the center. I think my rivet help is coming over a couple of days this week, hopefully we can knock out the Keel and 2 strakes so I can move on to bracing and the transom wood.


----------



## dearl (Oct 6, 2019)

Got time to work on the boat a little this weekend. Finished sanding the areas I previously welded. Layed out the holes for the transom support, re-drilled all of those holes. Installed 2x2x1/4" aluminum angle for the support. I used 1/4 Stainless hardware and Nylocks. It will be coming back off for a final coat of primer and 5200 before I make it permanent. Spent a good part of last Thursday trying to get the registration straight, come to find out the boat has been titled before so I have to get another document from the guy I got it from so I can get the title back in my name. I'll be glad when the paper works over.


----------

